# جهاز منظم ضربات القلب و أجزائه



## جوهرة المحيط (27 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​منظم ضربات القلب هو جهاز طبي يستخدم ضربات كهربائيه تُرسل عبر اقطاب تتصل بعضلات القلب لجعل عملية خفقان القلب طبيعيه,وظيفة الرئيسيه هو ابقاء القلب بحالته الطبيعيه اما لوجود خلل في البيس ميكر الاصلي فلا يعمل بشكل جيد او لوجود خلل في نظام التوصيل الكهربائي لعضلات القلب
الاجهزه الحديثه من منظمات القلب تكون مبرمجه للسماح للمتخصص بأختيار اعلى قيمه من الضربات للمريض, بعض المنظمات واجهزة الصدمات المزروعه تأتي على شكل جهاز واحد ويكون مزروع داخل الجسم والبعض الاخر يكون له عدة عدة اقطاب -الكترودات- تحاكي عدة مناطق داخل القللب لتحسين التزامن مع الغرف السفلى في القلب 
منظم ضربات القلب الاصطناعي يمكن ان يُستخدم للمساعده في علاج عدة امراض قلبيه منها 
Sinus node dysfunction او مرض الجيب الاذيني 
سريان التيار في القلب يتم عبر سلسه من تغيرات في فرق الجهد في خلايا القلب عن طريق اتصال كل خليه بجارتها مما يسبب جهد سلبي بالنسبه للأولى,فروق الجهد هذه تكون حوالي 90 مايكروفولت وهنا يأتي دور البيس ميكر
bradyarrhythmiaعندما يحدث للقلب امراض مثل بطء سرعة دقات القلب الجيبي والذي يدعى 
فأن مرضاه يعانون من دوخه ويمكن ان يسبب انهيار ويمكن ان يقوم المرضى بأيذاء انفسهم توقف القلب لمدة عشر ثواني في هذه الحاله تسبب حالة من اللاوعي او الاغماء وقد تسبب الوفاه في بعض الاحيان نتيجة توقف القلب وليس فقط بطئهُ ويأتي هنا ايضا دور البيس ميكر لوقف هذا الحاله ومنع حدوثها 
pacemaker componentsمكونات منظم ضربات القلب 
هناك عدة مكونات للبيس ميكر التي تعمل معا من لأداء خطوه كامله من العلاج ولكن اهم جزئين هما مولد النبضات والليد pulse generator & lead
dual-chamber pacingيتواجد ايضا عدة لييد للوصول الى اكثر من حجره في القلب مثل 
وهناك عدة مكونات اخرى يتم وضعها عند مناطق الخطر, عندما يزرع البيس ميكر يجب علينا فحصه وذلك عن طريق جهاز تخطيط القلب انظر: القلب وذلك لتأكيد ان النبض طبيعي بالاضافه الى بعض التقنيات التي تستعمل لجراء اختبارات على هذا البيس ميكر الذي زرع للتأكد منه , الآن يُستخدم مبرمج يتصل بالبيس ميكر عن طريق صولجان كهرومغناطيسي باستعمال الاتصالات المتطوره والمشفره لمنع اي تدخل خارجي مثل موجات 
الراديو وما الى ذلك انظر:الاجهزه المزروعه ,ويمكن للمبرمج ايضا تزويد البيس ميكر بالتردد اللازم للضربات

pulse generator
استخدم مولد النبضات في الستينيات لأول مره وكان عندها جهاز بسيط مع بطاريه ودائره كهربائيه لأنتاج نعدل نبضات عادي اما الاجهزه الجديده فهي معقده اكثر لأحتوائها على اجهزة احساس واجهزة عرض ومجموعات دوائر كهربائيه طورت خصيصا لهذا الغرض مع ظهور المعالجات الدقيقه المتطوره انظر الى الشكل رقم 2 لتتبع مكونات مولد النبضات نفسه 
power supplies
اول بطاريه صنعت له كانت من خلايا الزئبق والخارصين تنتج فولتيه بمقدار 1.35 فولت الذي يبقى كذلك حتى انتهاء عمر البطاريه ولكن لم يدوم عمرها اكثر من سنتين مما ادى الى اجراء ابحاث كثيره منها بطاريه نوويه ولكن اجراءات السلامه حدت منها وفي النهايه تم التوصل الى بطاريات من خلايا الليثيوم ايودايد التي تدوم لعشرة سنوات وتنتج فولتيه بمقدار 2.8 فولت
Ventricular and Atrial Sensing
يجب على هذه المكونات التفريق بين النبض القادم من القلب والنبض او التدخل الخارجي 
لأنه لا يمكن اهمال هذا التدخل الخارجي حتى لو كان بأعشار الميلي فولت
بالاضافه الى النبض او البلص القادم من الاقطاب على الليد او الاقطاب من مولد النبضات فلا تستطيع الدوائر التفريق بين هذين النبضين
Pulse Interval Generator
Interval Modulator
Activity Sensor
تستخدم العديد من الحساسات بعضها افضل من الاخر, تغير نسبة الاوكسجين في الدم من لتغير في الضغط الجزئي او الوصول الى حدود الاشباع فهناك حاجه الى زيادة عدد ضربات القلب لمثل هذه الحاله
Lead Connector
بما ان الليد ومولد النبضات يكونان منفصلين ليعطي افضل نتيجه ويُمكن من استخدام اكثر من نوع لييد يأتي دور هذا المكون ليقوم بربط اي نوع لييد مع اي نوع او حجم من مولد النبضات
Case
وهي لحماية الالكترونيات الداخليه من الضربات او فيضان الدم عليها
Lead
يوجد لليد اربع مكونات رئيسيه فهو يحتاج لموصل ليصل بينه وبين مولد النبضات المذكر اعلى وهذا الموصل هو عباره عن سلك مغلف بماده متوافقه حيويا مع الجسم ويكون هناك ايضا قطب واحد على الاقل
connector
يجي ان يكون هذا الموصل متوافق مع الموجود على مولد النبضات
load wire
اهم شيء ان يكون هذا السلك مرن ومطواع لأنه يجب ان يتحرك مع كل دقة قلب اي حوالي مئة الف مره يوميا تقريبا
Electrode
fixation, contact area, and contact material بشكل خاص
اي العقدة ومنطقة الاتصال وممادة الاتصال هما اهم شيء لأن الخلايا تنمو عند العقده, منطقة الاتصال يجب ان توفر افضل وانجح طريقه لتوصيل الاشارات اما مادة الاتصال فهي مهمه ايضل للتقليل من عملية الاستقطاب وتقليل الاتهابات
Threshold Voltage Changes Threshold voltages do change. If the pacing voltage is set too high, energy will be wasted, reducing the lifetime of the device. If set too low, changes in threshold voltage may result in the pacing voltage being below the pacing threshold. These factors have to be balanced. Some devices automate the selection of an appropriate voltage output
والسلام عليكم (منقول) ​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخت الفاضلة جوهرة .

تحياتي ورمضان كريم .

جهاز منظم نبضات القلب كثر الطلب عليه في الاوانة الاخير لمن يعانون بأمراض قلبية .

واصبح شائع الاستخدام .

الموضوع اكثر من رائع ومفصّل الوضوح وذات فائدة مزدوجة للمهندس الطبي واصحاب العلاقة 

اصبحنا دائما نترقب مواضيعك الجديدة المثيرة والمثمرة .

جزاك الله خير وبركة واحسان .


البغدادي


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (28 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخت العزيزة .... جوهرة المحيط ... عاشت يداك على هذا الجهد الطيب ... فعلاً طرح متميز ... وإختيار ممتاز .... كنت أنوي طرح موضوع عن جهاز الـ Artificial Pacemaker في ملتقانا الرائع خلال اليومين القادمين ... ولكنكي سبقتيني .... بارك الله فيكي وجزاكي خير الجزاء ... وإن شاء الله المزيد من الأبداع والتقدم .... والسلام عليكم

م. حــســــــــــــــنـيـن العـــــــــراقــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## JANIM (28 سبتمبر 2007)

الموضوع معروف مصدره http://ar-bme.com/pacemaker.php
وكذلك بالنسبه لموضوع جهاز التخدير http://ar-bme.com/anesthesia_machine.php


----------



## mtc.eng (28 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الراثع وبارك الله قيك


----------



## tigersking007 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوره يا اخت جوهره بجد الموضوع جميل جدا بارك الله فيكى ونرجو منك فائده اكثر واكثر


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (30 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اختي الفاضلة....
وجزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك الطيب...


----------



## am_em (6 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/احمد سالم الدوله (10 أكتوبر 2007)

جميل جدداااااا 

تشكر الله يكرمك


----------



## ابو يافا (10 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكورة اختي على المجهود الرائع


----------



## dimond ston (17 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم مشكوريييين


----------

